# First time traveling to Spain



## Stopwatch (May 16, 2010)

Hi All I am travelling to Spain on the first of December in our M/H.
and staying in Spain until the end of January. Im using the motorways to drive down to Spain. Would this be safer when stopping on the services over night.? Also how much would the toll`s cost to get down to spain. The M/H is 3,500kg. Would appreciate any other tips to make this a successful, safe and happy trip??? 

Thanks Stopwatch


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Stopwatch said:


> Hi All I am travelling to Spain on the first of December in our M/H
> 
> Thanks Stopwatch


Cost would depend on where abouts in Spain you are going and what route you are proposing?

No it isn't recommended to stay on motorway aires overnight especially in Spain. Better to find an aire off the main routes.

peedee


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Never stay on motorway service areas,especially in the winter months as loads of illegal immigrants are here for the orange picking.
Tell us the route your are going on and we can help.I do Spain to the uk in December and UK to Spain in Jan.

Have a look here for Aire type stop overs in Spain
http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Stopwatch

We have just come back from Spain. I wrote the tolls down as we went (sad, I Know!).

We went motorway all the way. Going down cost 117.70 euros. We went from Calais to Blanes, Northern Spain stopping off at Oradour Sur Glane on the way down.

The return journey was 130.90 euros coming home via Millau bridge & Honfluer.

Hope this helps

Lorna

Sorry, forgot to say we paid class 2 on the tolls.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

hi.

do not use the motorway aires, only use the village aires. make a holiday trip using the french aires. 

steve / ann. ------- teensvan


----------



## Stopwatch (May 16, 2010)

thanks all for the info, Hogan my route is Calais, to Rouen,Tours,
Bordeaux,Bayonne. I haven`t decided which way to go down to Marbella this is were we are thinking of stopping. Is this the best place to stay or can you suggest anywhere better. As long its warm I don`t care?? 

Thanks Stopwatch


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

That is potentially a free route especially if you use the D910 (N10) south from Tours.

peedee


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

yep seems ok to me
stay off all toll roads we never use them.
cant help with Marbella not my area sorry.


----------

